# New Goat, License Plate Ideas



## Nreuter87 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a 2006 6-speed goat, what are some good license plate ideas?

I would like to have 3AT 5H1T as my license plate but i dont think that will get approved lol

Thanks
Nick Reuter


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

You never know until u ask


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

6.slow


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

Str8evil


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i like the random one the DMV gives me. it's harder for someone else to remember and doesn't draw the attention of the popo


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

try mine.......... KEEPUP, TESTME, TRY2PAS,


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

To keep the cops away, "NO POPO".
GTO was Tempest based, I wanted "TEMTED" on my 66 back in the day.
SLO GTO, BAD GTO, NOTA SS- Not ASS,


----------

